# Dying Betta from store, please heelp to revive



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

I was in store yesterday, wanted to buy a new plant for tank and saw this poor guy on a shelf not doing good. I asked if the could give me this guy so I could try to save him as I have pretty all medicine at home. Manager there is ver kind person (I saw her before there) and she let me take him for free in hope I can help him.
I have Epson salt, Aq salt, Paraguard, General parasite med, Fungus clear I even have Quick Cure which ingridient is formalin.

I called this boy Noodle. So please if you can advise anything to help Noodle, he would appretiate it a lot.

*Noodle is still alive but he stays at surfase all the time from time to time getting some air. His fins all glued all together so when he swims he can use only pectoral fins. Of course he does not eat.*
It loks he has two small holes in his had, but I do not know maybe white Bettas all have those holes. 
His swim bladder a little bit swallen.
Please look at pictures.
Thank you for trying to help in advonce


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If there aren't any visible injuries or rot, then warm clean water will be best.
The holes are normal, for bettas who have thicker scales than others. The warmth of the water will make sure his fins won't be clamped anymore, kudos to you for saving him!  If you can, lowering the water level to make it shallow will be easier for him. Also cover the tank with saran clear wrap with tiny holes to keep in the humidity, that will help his labyrinth.

The bump there is normal, once he starts to eat it will go away.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

As LebronTheBetta said, warm clean water is your biggest ally in helping sick Betta. I wouldn't worry about him not eating right now. He is clearly not feeling well. Once he starts to get some color back, he'll be better.

ETA: His eye does look slightly swollen to me. Maybe, you should consider adding a bit of ES to his tank.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you both! He doesnt have any injure. I put him in clearn water to float in cap in tank. Doing 100% WC every day. I keep temp 78 in my tank righ now. Is it enogh?


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope the little guy makes it. I Agree with everyone else that the warm water will help. Goodluck


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am glad you where able to rescue him and I love the name Noodle.  By the way where is the swimming bladder located?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good.  I would boost up the temperature to 80F, in this case.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

sassyfriend said:


> I am glad you where able to rescue him and I love the name Noodle.  By the way where is the swimming bladder located?


near tale? he is pretty skinny...very flat exept this swim bladder


----------



## jord388 (Jun 26, 2013)

Im in no way an expert but from what ive read you should put the temp up to 80 as lebron said because it promotes faster healing. I think as long as he is in warm clean water he should do fine, oh and maybe add some stress coat, that stuff works all kinds of wonders


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

jord388 said:


> Im in no way an expert but from what ive read you should put the temp up to 80 as lebron said because it promotes faster healing. I think as long as he is in warm clean water he should do fine, oh and maybe add some stress coat, that stuff works all kinds of wonders


thank you jord388! I always use stress coat for water now (thanks to lilnaugrim). I added temp, hopt he will like it. I wonder what made his fins to glue together and why they became like wooden?


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

bettas tail fins appear to be stuck together with super glue


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The fins are clamped. They're not glued or anything. As said before, clean warm water will fix his issue.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

You might want to be extra careful on the acclimation on the 100 percent water changes daily. I'm no expert but I've read other places that those can get stressful. I'm sure he appreciates the help!!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry guys i kind of have diffident idea.He is not looking healthy at all. So be careful do not share anything between him and your other fish.
I would have him in aquarium salt. Aquarium salt has antibacterial affect and also will balance his electrolytes level.
And since he might has some kind of infection i would not do the water 80*. 76-78 is good enough. The bacteria thrive and multiply faster in the warmer water.
I don't know but it my opinion.Sometimes salt helps a lot and it will not hurt him in any way. Or at least if he is not better in a few days may be then treat him with salt. But hopefully he will survive. I think if he will get better then Lena will probobly see the improvement .


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

its possible his condition is caused by poor water conditions from the store you got him in. I believe when fins look like they are melted together - its generally called fin melt.

Just keep his water clean and as long as there is nothing else wrong, he should improve.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Sorry guys i kind of have diffident idea.He is not looking healthy at all. So be careful do not share anything between him and your other fish.
> I would have him in aquarium salt. Aquarium salt has antibacterial affect and also will balance his electrolytes level.
> And since he might has some kind of infection i would not do the water 80*. 76-78 is good enough. The bacteria thrive and multiply faster in the warmer water.
> I don't know but it my opinion.Sometimes salt helps a lot and it will not hurt him in any way. Or at least if he is not better in a few days may be then treat him with salt. But hopefully he will survive. I think if he will get better then Lena will probobly see the improvement .


You are right BETTACHKALOVE he is not doing good, I think he got worse today, his pectoral fins glued together too and kind of red colour appears on his head. As to me itlooks like rots alive. Started to treat him whith Maracyn 2 as I saw one guy in internet had similar problem and exactly Maracyn 2 helped him. I am afraid he has only couple days left though...


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Tikibirds said:


> its possible his condition is caused by poor water conditions from the store you got him in. I believe when fins look like they are melted together - its generally called fin melt.
> 
> Just keep his water clean and as long as there is nothing else wrong, he should improve.


Does not look that he will improve just from clearn water. Esspecially I do not know for how long he has not eaten. He looks very skinny.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

ParaGuard is quite gentle and it works on a lot of things, perhaps some of that will help. Otherwise I am not sure.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Poor Noodle did not make it. He passed away last night. Thank you, everybody, who tried to help.


----------



## jord388 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry for the loss, you did everything you could and im sure his last few days were his happiest


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry. You did well, though. You tried and you cared. SIP Noodle.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Rats! I was cheering for you Lena. You did the best you could. He was in bad shape when you got him. SIP Noodle.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh Lena sorry for your loss. But still thank you for trying to rescue him, i am glad that poor little guy at least was loved and in the clean water in his last days


----------

